# I am so jealous of your trail rides



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I totally feel ya. A trail ride to me is a ride down the road or if I'm extremely lucky... a 30 minute ride through pineapple fields. 

That's what you get for living on a 720 square mile island though. :lol:


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

horseloverd2 said:


> I totally feel ya. A trail ride to me is a ride down the road or if I'm extremely lucky... a 30 minute ride through pineapple fields.
> 
> That's what you get for living on a 720 square mile island though. :lol:


I do get the use of the stubble fields after the harvest :lol:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I very much appreciate the riding we have here in the states and every state has something beautiful to offer. But as I speak, we are continuously losing trails and access to public land that we pay taxes on. There are certain groups fighting to open previous trails back up and to continue keeping current trails open. It is a slow process but we are making headway. I don't take our land for granted.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always been lucky about riding trails, in NY, in PA, and now in SC. We have so many to choose from that, jokingly we pick the name of a trail out of a hat each Thursday nite over pizza to see where we'll ride on the coming weekend.

This Saturday it will be the trails at Clemson (called Fant's Grove). http://www.clemson.edu/cafls/departments/forestry/cef/documents/trails09.pdf

There are literally hundreds of acres of trails just in this one place. A rider can go out for an hour or two, or several hours, and do it each week - and never ride the same trail. 

That is just one of many, many places to ride within an hour's trailer ride from my farm. 

I've been so fortunate that I forget how difficult it is for many others to find just one place to trail ride.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd make sure you really like it here before thinking you'd love it here. My ex couldn't make the adjustment. There is a culture shock. As G.B. Shaw said: "England and America are two countries separated by a common language" )

I seldom do a trail ride. Revert back to my youth and just ride to someplace. States usually put out a series of county maps with every road, dirt or otherwise, that's maintained by the state or county. And then there's the firelines, logging roads, farm lanes. Many times a local can tell me a shorter way vs riding along the road. For a day ride anyplace within 20 miles is a good destination and there's often more than one route to get me there, so I can use a different route back.

Just can't ride along the interstates (boy could that save some time ) ). I just wish good places to camp overnight were easier to find at resonable distances. But it's still doable. Obviously, since people still cross the US on horseback (the ultimate "trail ride" ) )


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I've always been lucky about riding trails, in NY, in PA, and now in SC. We have so many to choose from that, jokingly we pick the name of a trail out of a hat each Thursday nite over pizza to see where we'll ride on the coming weekend.
> 
> This Saturday it will be the trails at Clemson (called Fant's Grove). http://www.clemson.edu/cafls/departments/forestry/cef/documents/trails09.pdf
> 
> ...


Iridehorse- Can I come ride with you when I buy a trailer? LOL Maybe even come for pizza to. LOL


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Calmwaters said:


> Iridehorse- Can I come ride with you when I buy a trailer? LOL Maybe even come for pizza to. LOL


Absolutely. A group us get together every Thursday nite - not everyone is a horse person.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like fun! I use to go to Greenville every now and then to visit a friend I made on a tropical fish forum but then she moved away. : (


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't feel bad Fellpony, I live in the states and I'm jealous of the scenery & rides a lot of my fellow americans get to enjoy.

I'm smack dab in the middle with lovely flat ground, corn, soybean & hay fields surrounding. Though nicely manicured fields after harvest are great for a good gallop! 

We do have several state parks that have trail systems for riders but they don't offer views like those seen in other areas of the country. The upside, there isn't any strenous terrain and that allows me to still be able to take even my old man (he's 29) for a trail ride!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Ugh, I'm jealous too! I dont have a trailer and live off a country highway. I ride at my house, or a neighbors trails. But its been so long since ive been on a true trail ride. And only once on my horse, over a year ago! My birthday is coming up oct, and all i want is to go for a real trail ride 

NC is gorgeous and i always drive by areas that I really want to ride. Particularly the power line areas where there's woods on both sides, but big open grass areas with hills <3 <3 I just want to go ride!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Were is Waxhaw NC? I live in Weaverville and have lived in NC most of my life but have never heard of Waxhaw.

ETA: Never mind I googled it you are almost 3 hours from me.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the flip side to this, ime, is having awesome trails and lots of country to ride on but no proper arena to work on more specific arena type things. yes i know i can do most of that work out on the trails but still... i miss having an arena too. boo.

not the best pic of the terrain but it gives you an idea (i have more recent pics on facebook but i can't get to them at work - boo!)


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow it looks very pretty there.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Were is Waxhaw NC? I live in Weaverville and have lived in NC most of my life but have never heard of Waxhaw.
> 
> ETA: Never mind I googled it you are almost 3 hours from me.


It would have been easier if I put "Charlotte, NC" but since thats the city, and I'm in the country, i prefer to put my own little piece of heaven 

I wish wish wish someone here lived closer and would want to trail ride with a stranger, lol. Sounds crazy but I need people to ride with. I only have myself at home to ride with and as much as I love my horses, i need people companionship. Once in a blue moon my neighbor and I will catch eachother while we're both home and go for a ride, but its been months. I want to trailer my horse to a park and ride some beautiful trails.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> the flip side to this, ime, is having awesome trails and lots of country to ride on but no proper arena to work on more specific arena type things. yes i know i can do most of that work out on the trails but still... i miss having an arena too. boo.
> 
> not the best pic of the terrain but it gives you an idea (i have more recent pics on facebook but i can't get to them at work - boo!)


Look at all those mountains in the back ground he he.

You both look really great. I only have paddocks to school in too or out on hacks.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> It would have been easier if I put "Charlotte, NC" but since thats the city, and I'm in the country, i prefer to put my own little piece of heaven
> 
> I wish wish wish someone here lived closer and would want to trail ride with a stranger, lol. Sounds crazy but I need people to ride with. I only have myself at home to ride with and as much as I love my horses, i need people companionship. Once in a blue moon my neighbor and I will catch eachother while we're both home and go for a ride, but its been months. I want to trailer my horse to a park and ride some beautiful trails.


Do you not have find a trail riding bud forum. 

I have my daughter or my OH to hack with.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

No, i cannot find any forums like that. I have looked. BTW, what is OH? Is that like significant other? My fiance doesnt ride. I even have two horses and would probably let someone experienced hack out with me on my horse


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> I'd make sure you really like it here before thinking you'd love it here. My ex couldn't make the adjustment. There is a culture shock. As G.B. Shaw said: "England and America are two countries separated by a common language" )
> 
> I seldom do a trail ride. Revert back to my youth and just ride to someplace. States usually put out a series of county maps with every road, dirt or otherwise, that's maintained by the state or county. And then there's the firelines, logging roads, farm lanes. Many times a local can tell me a shorter way vs riding along the road. For a day ride anyplace within 20 miles is a good destination and there's often more than one route to get me there, so I can use a different route back.
> 
> Just can't ride along the interstates (boy could that save some time ) ). I just wish good places to camp overnight were easier to find at resonable distances. But it's still doable. Obviously, since people still cross the US on horseback (the ultimate "trail ride" ) )


With a bit of fitness I would love to do your ultimate trail ride  Now that sounds fantastic.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> No, i cannot find any forums like that. I have looked. BTW, what is OH? Is that like significant other? My fiance doesnt ride. I even have two horses and would probably let someone experienced hack out with me on my horse


OH = Other Half 

I met up with a lady about 10 miles from me this week. We both have ponies and she has been introducing me to clicker training, we met and got chatting via a forum similar to this. Now we are going to the beach to ride and to some NH fundays


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I did that twice. I rode with someone from this forum. She wa great company. But she is also very busy as she just opened a new barn. And then there was another girl... but... i wont do that again. I assumed she had more sense than she did. She couldnt bridle my horse and he almost ran out of the barn (not fenced! EEKK)


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I did that twice. I rode with someone from this forum. She wa great company. But she is also very busy as she just opened a new barn. And then there was another girl... but... i wont do that again. I assumed she had more sense than she did. She couldnt bridle my horse and he almost ran out of the barn (not fenced! EEKK)


I found some pages with local people and events via facebook too, if you use that social networking sites. For a long time I was the only one hacking at my farm but some new people moved there in april so now we try do thing together. I made quite a few friends via online initial contact.

I think you have a really great forum here


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

It's actually like that here in Wales too. I mean, half of it's rural! But would you believe, all the trails are now closed off!? It's because some of them went through farmers fields, and although it was fine for horses, the motorbikers ruined it for them, but tearing up good fields! There's a petition to get them open again, and for any bikes on the canal (These are pretty much how to get onto certain trails, as long as you ride carefully along it on horseback) but motorbikes... If police catch them on the canal, they have the right to take the bikes and have them crushed.

But yeah, I wish we had trails like you guys over there! We have to travel in a horse box just to get to some of the really good ones here :/


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm with you, crimsonsky. Trails galore but no arena and barely any flat ground to school on. Makes it hard when you show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I posted pics before could someone tell me how to do this again?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

goneriding said:


> I posted pics before could someone tell me how to do this again?


 Manage attachments under reply box, find the photo on your computor, upload


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I feel bad, I have tons of trails where I live, but I don't even like trail riding. 
I do like to hack around in a field though!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks........54 miles of this type of trail that are managed by an organized group, privately funded.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

54 miles......_ would love that..... wow_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We also have in our state a cross state ride that takes ten consecutive days which covers 250 miles of inner state beauty even hikers do not see. These trails and camps are financially covered and maintained by an organized group as well. The wildlife that you see on horseback is unreal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We have no arena on our property (the BO's property) but have access to a public arena that is a half hour ride away, through trails. But, other than this island of trails/park, it's city, roads, hiways and houses all around. If you have a trailer, then there are just tons of places to ride. If not, well, find a friend with a trailer.

A lot of our trails are pretty moutainous, so your horse had better be able to deal with that kind of terrain. 

Here is Mac and a friend out riding last fall.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In addition to an entire string of metroparks that interconnect to form a giant trail along Ohio's border, we are blessed with 1000 acres of park-owned fields to ride in right behind our property. It's practically heaven on earth! ;-)

We lack flat space, on our property at least, for a decent riding ring. Ours is sloped, and it works, but it's not ideal.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Parts of the UK have fantastic riding/bridleways such as the New Forest, Wales, Scotland but where I live it is a very Arable area. I live about 30 miles from Sherwood Forest ( think Robin Hood:lol and about 50 miles from a beach  we are allowed to ride on during the winter.

I will have to hurry my OH along fixing up the trailer I think. Adding a picture or two of my youngest daughter hacking our shetland out, she has to put up with fast moving traffic and farm machinery good job the 3 riding ponies are traffic proof. Its still scary hacking out.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

goneriding said:


> We also have in our state a cross state ride that takes ten consecutive days which covers 250 miles of inner state beauty even hikers do not see. These trails and camps are financially covered and maintained by an organized group as well. The wildlife that you see on horseback is unreal.


We have the Penine Way, its a fair way from me up in Lancashire, it is mostly off road pack horse trails from before cars and vans became the everyday mode of transport.When Fell and dales ponies took everything in pack horse trains.

Its one of my dreams to do long trail rides ( hacking ) once I am a bit fitter. I am working on my weight so I can do longer rides eventually.

It must be fantastic to ride across America from coat to coast, I bet you have amazing scenery, and wildlife, We get deer on Dartmoor or Scotland.


----------



## G8dtrailrdr (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have any riding right at my place, but within an hour's drive there are lots of beautiful trails. Luckily I have a trailer and can venture out. Here is a picture riding through a creek on some private trails not quite two hours away where we camped a few weeks back.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

We have a lot of ***** to keep the county from flooding and sometimes hack along these but they only take about 15 mins to hack  

A photo of Lunnie on the *****. Thats the only hill Lunnie goes up as I live in a very flat part of the UK, in the Lincolnshire Fenlands.So no hill work for my ponies.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I never ride at home, I always trailer off the property. Too many beautiful places to see. I have no idea of what to do in an arena.

Riding in the West. We have access to National Forest, BLM, State Trust lands and national parks. Most of it is free access. But it's not aways marked. I had some folks over from Germany 3 weeks ago and they were amazed that I could find my way and not get them lost. Because there were no signs or markers. But if you know what to look for, it is pretty easy to find your way around.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel very lucky to have so many trails with in riding distance of my house, and if you trailer out there isn't almost always a new place to ride.

Beautiful picts of Utah. I think I might have to use some vacation time for a road trip.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> I never ride at home, I always trailer off the property. Too many beautiful places to see. I have no idea of what to do in an arena.
> 
> Riding in the West. We have access to National Forest, BLM, State Trust lands and national parks. Most of it is free access. But it's not aways marked. I had some folks over from Germany 3 weeks ago and they were amazed that I could find my way and not get them lost. Because there were no signs or markers. But if you know what to look for, it is pretty easy to find your way around.


WOW,WOW,WOW You have some fantastic scenery there:lol: I would love to have access to somewhere like that even if i did have to trailer the horse there.

Do you want an English lodger :wink::lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> With a bit of fitness I would love to do your ultimate trail ride  Now that sounds fantastic.


 
It's not an easy ride. Food, water, weather and anything you could possibly think of are among the items you have to deal with. I've yet to ride from coast to mounts, but have done some shorter "distance" riding in my teens and it does drive home the issues of feeding your horse. Making sure they get enough water. Worry about if something happens that requires a vet (back they we didn't have cell phones).

Still, it is great. Even at shorter distance (200+ miles). After I retire I'm hoping to ride to some other east of the Mississippi states and back.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I use to crave having good trails.

Now I have moved my horse, we have some pretty awesome trails just next door/on the property and it's great to just go out and chill!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> It's not an easy ride. Food, water, weather and anything you could possibly think of are among the items you have to deal with. I've yet to ride from coast to mounts, but have done some shorter "distance" riding in my teens and it does drive home the issues of feeding your horse. Making sure they get enough water. Worry about if something happens that requires a vet (back they we didn't have cell phones).
> 
> Still, it is great. Even at shorter distance (200+ miles). After I retire I'm hoping to ride to some other east of the Mississippi states and back.


I can immagine it being a very difficult ride, but so worth the achievement once you have completed it. I have weight to lose and riding time/riding fitness ( I have a suitable pony) to get in but once my trailer is done I am going to find some camping/trails in this country to do. You lot have inspired me with your photos for certain. A great way to spend your retirement, don't forget to post your photos to make us all jealous when you do go.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> I can immagine it being a very difficult ride, but so worth the achievement once you have completed it. I have weight to lose and riding time/riding fitness ( I have a suitable pony) to get in but once my trailer is done I am going to find some camping/trails in this country to do. You lot have inspired me with your photos for certain. A great way to spend your retirement, don't forget to post your photos to make us all jealous when you do go.


 
Won't be anytime soon. Don't plan to retire until for about 2 years. I have people asking me what I'm going to do retiring that early. They can't imagine retiring in their 50's. I can't imagine working until my 60's.
With a bucket list that includes canoeing and camping the length of some states and long distance riding to visit different states. Perhaps even a coast to coast some day, buy starting out with "shorter" rides (500-1000 miles first) to work out a good logistics system.

Of course you won't be jealous if I sent pictures of riding through torrential rain and other less than desirable riding weather )


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Won't be anytime soon. Don't plan to retire until for about 2 years. I have people asking me what I'm going to do retiring that early. They can't imagine retiring in their 50's. I can't imagine working until my 60's.
> With a bucket list that includes canoeing and camping the length of some states and long distance riding to visit different states. Perhaps even a coast to coast some day, buy starting out with "shorter" rides (500-1000 miles first) to work out a good logistics system.
> 
> Of course you won't be jealous if I sent pictures of riding through torrential rain and other less than desirable riding weather )


Shorter rides 500-1000 miles for me that would be Lands End to John O Groats.... the south west tip of Cornwall - the north east tip of Scotland or one end of the UK to the other.

I cannot immagine a better plan for your retirement. Photos whatever the weather would be fantastic. I am sure you can kit yourselves out to cope with the worst of it.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Life is short. If you have the financial means to retire in your fifties, do it!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would retire today, but I need the money.......

I have miles and miles of trails and dirt roads to ride and I have to spend all my time working............

Retirement is what I am jealous of..............


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

It did take a plan to get here )
1. Get debt free.
2. Invest wisely (have to love the Roth IRA  )
3. Practice some frugality in spending.
and the biggie
4. Learn to live on less, so that it can all last. It's the adjustment in lifestyle that's the real tough job


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am debt free. It is the learn to live on less that I need to work on.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I am debt free. It is the learn to live on less that I need to work on.


Well, I did say it was the tough part. 
I've started practicing the reduced lifestyle in preparation.
Reduce my cable package.
I won't drive as much, so the gas bill comes down.
Moving back to the farm eliminates the water/sewer bill
Doing my own garden, more fishing, hunting and cutting back or cutting out some of my more expensive luxury foods.
Reducing the retirement fund ) (after I've retired of course) )

It does add up when you put it all together.

Of, having all the children out of the house doesn't hurt either )
Will be a little better when I hit 59 1/2 when I can start drawing div payments from the IRA.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

trail ride this morning:



















jager saying hello


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Now you are just trying to make me jealous :lol::lol:

Lovely horse and scenery you have there CS.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> Well, I did say it was the tough part.
> I've started practicing the reduced lifestyle in preparation.
> Reduce my cable package.
> I won't drive as much, so the gas bill comes down.
> ...


Debt free, mortgage free my expenses are general living, running a 4 x 4 and livery on the farm for my ponies. Live a very quite life these days.

Your forum has definately given me lots to think about, how I can make this happen for real. It has been really lovely to share your experience.
I already know how I want to spend my days


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> We have no arena on our property (the BO's property) but have access to a public arena that is a half hour ride away, through trails. But, other than this island of trails/park, it's city, roads, hiways and houses all around. If you have a trailer, then there are just tons of places to ride. If not, well, find a friend with a trailer.
> 
> A lot of our trails are pretty moutainous, so your horse had better be able to deal with that kind of terrain.
> 
> ...


Are these pics from Taylor Mountain?


----------

